# Java Anfänger Problem



## 402Debrid (15. Jan 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein Buch gekauft um Java (Script?) zu lernen.
Ich soll  mit hilfe von Java einen Stein erstellen der mich begrüßt ,wenn die Seite fertig geladen ist und dann kann man auf diesen besagten Stein klicken und er fragt mich nach meinen Namen und sagt dann "Schön dich kennenzulernen z.B Tim". Am Ende sieht der Stein dann freundlich aus indem der Stein lacht(einfach nur ein anderes Bild vom Stein).Habe es mit den Editor gemacht und dann am ende in .html gespeichert.
Das Problem ist aber jetzt das er sein Gesicht nicht ändert.
Ich habe alle wichtigen Daten in einen Ordner gepackt (Die zwei unterschiedlichen Bilder.)
Hier mal der Code :

```
<html>
  <head>
    <title>iRock - Der virtuelle Kuschelstein</title>

    <script type="text/javascript">
     function begruessen() {
       var benutzer = prompt ("Wie heißt du?", "Gib deinen Namen ein.");

       if (benutzer) {
         alert("Schön, dich kennenzulernen, " + benutzer + ".") ;
         document.getElementById("rockImg").src ="gluecklicher_stein.png";
       }
     }
    </script>
  </head>

  <body onload="alert('Hallo,ich bin dein Kuschelstein. ');">                                                
    <div style="margin-top:100px; text-align:center">

      <img id=rockImg" src="stein.png" alt"iRock" style="cursor:pointer"   
         onclick="begruessen ();" / >
    </div>
  </body>
</html>
```
Wäre nett ,wenn ihr mir erklären könntet wo das Problem ist.

Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Jan 2012)

> ich habe mir ein Buch gekauft um Java (Script?) zu lernen.


Java und JavaScript ist nicht das Gleiche.
Dieses Thema hast du gelesen? http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html

Kann sein, dass dir hier aber trotzdem jemand helfen kann.


----------



## gman (15. Jan 2012)

Hi,

sieh mal deine Werte für die Attribute durch, die müssen in Anführungszeichen stehen.


----------



## 402Debrid (15. Jan 2012)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Dieses Thema hast du gelesen? http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html
> 
> Kann sein, dass dir hier aber trotzdem jemand helfen kann.



Ähm ja habe ich.
Mir ist bewusst das es hier ein Java Forum ist und kein Java Script Forum.
Darum habe ich meinen Beitrag  in "Für Verirrte - Fragen zu JavaScript" geschrieben.



@gman
könntest du mir das genauer beschreiben ?
Ich weiss jetzt nicht was du mit Attribute meinst. (bin ein totaler Anfänger)


----------



## HimBromBeere (15. Jan 2012)

> <img id=rockImg" src="stein.png" alt"iRock" style="cursorointer"
> onclick="begruessen ();" / >



Da ist was mit den Anführungszeichen verkehrt gegangen... guck nochmal genau hin...

Im Übrigen ist er hier richtig, nur der Titel Java Problem ist irreführend, denn es handelt sich hier in der Tat um JavaScript...


----------

